
Mirantis will continue to support and develop Docker Swarm - tlex
https://www.mirantis.com/blog/mirantis-will-continue-to-support-and-develop-docker-swarm/
======
simplecto
Yes! This is great news. I have long been a fan of Swarm over Kubernetes for
its ease of use.

It always provided such a nice growth path from Docker to Swarm.

